# My Aquasport 170 Classic... Floor...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Got the main cutting done and close to ready to start fitting, cutting and fitting the new floor area...

I left that ledge of bottom layer of glass hoping I can incorporate it into the new floor for a better, stronger fit and finish...
I also have to repair the fuel well cover... 

What I need to know right off is which cloth material on top and bottom of this new floor...

I will have to build in several areas of double layer wood for seats and around the hole I need aft (8"X14" approx) to access bilge pumps easily... Will I want a different cloth to glass in these pieces as it needs to form some tight radius bends???

BTW, Tank isn't done yet and will coat as X-shark says with the "Coal Tar Epoxy"...

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I ordered 2 sheets of 1/2" marine ply today... This will let me make as much double thickness as I wish...

Frank's Cash and Carry in freeport will have it by thurs-friday... I figure it would have to be real low priced to be worth driving far like I thought I had to before remembering about Frank's...

Using my Todd seats on peds isn't looking ideal... If I put them in a good place to the console, they will be partially screwed to my fuel well hatch...

Scooting them back to avoid this will have them pretty far back from console...

Brent


----------

